
Show HN: Fullstack JavaScript Microservice Web App in Minutes - krawa76
https://medium.com/@krawa76/fullstack-javascript-microservice-web-app-in-minutes-448c523a919b
======
abraxas
Nobody will complete this in minutes. If anything it's a great showcase of how
insanely convoluted and onerous web development truly is.

In my day we did it with JSP and app servers and groaned about how painful it
was with the war files and reams of XML config. Now I see that the hipster
stack has arrived at the same place with no discernable reduction in
complexity and verbosity. Just a different flavour of it.

